# Taking 12 Demasoni on plane



## castro (Jan 21, 2020)

I was looking to buy 12 Demasoni in Phoenix and fly them back to Washington DC. Does anyone know how many I could or should put in a bag? Has anyone done this?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Safest is one/bag. How old/big are they?


----------



## castro (Jan 21, 2020)

They would be juveniles. So around an inch and a half? Yeah, one big bag would work great, i think.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No I meant one fish per bag. They are aggressive. 1.5 inches can spawn.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

One per bag is best. Bags should be topped off with oxygen, and need to be sealed against outside air.


----------

